# At 7 weeks what’s expected for potty training



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Just got my 2nd vizsla. She’s peeing every10-15 mins at times. 7 weeks old.

should she be able to hold it 30/60 mins at 2 months. ?

my other vizsla is 1.5 year old male. He was horrible for potty training. He ended up having an infection . So now I’m on the look out for it. I’ve had multiple dogs over the years. All trained quickly. Just having bad luck with Vizslas 


I carry the pup to the grass and she pees instantly. I can do this every 10-15 mins!! She will keep peeing. If I don’t she will pee inside. I don’t like limiting water until after dinner time. Should I be ?


It’s 5pm right now. The dog has peed 6x in the house and 10x outside today. Imo 16x a day with 5 hours to go is excessive peeing


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most puppies don't fully empty their bladder at one time. Let her pee two or three times before bringing her back inside.
I've never limited a puppy's water.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Her amount of pee is a small always. 1-2 seconds worth . It’s cold outside here still right now. She doesn’t want to be outside long. She shakes. Also inside she’s getting lots of play time with my other dog. So that’s probably part of it too.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Don't limit her access to water. It's borderline cruel and can set of neurosis that will be very difficult to rehabilitate later in life.
Have her checked for a bladder infection, but at 7 weeks old, she's going to wee a lot. There is no time limit, 30,60,90, minutes. They're puppies. They pee. You got her a week or so early, so there is some development that is still to happen.
What food that she is on? It could be contributing to the issue. Just because the breeder had her on a type of food, doesn't mean she ever really adjusted to it. A change may necessary.
I'm assuming that she is playing with with the 18 month old? If so, this could really be revving her up and over exciting her.
Get her a coat for going outside. she'll outgrow it quickly, so buy the next size up. In absence of that you may have to create a small pen area for her for a week or so inside the house.
Please don't limit her water. I've dealt with the after effects of that. It's not pretty.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

No limiting of water except for the 6pm cut off. 

Yes other dog is revving her up for sure. I think that’s part of it. She was on science diet and were transitioning to Rachel ray . I’m getting her tested for worms today as she was rubbing her butt on the lawn yesterday. So maybe that’s an issue of some sort too. We just got her a couple of days ago


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Normally, puppies go to their new owners at 8-9 weeks. 7 weeks is a bit young. Fred used to go every 20/30 minutes in her first weeks. After playing she always peed in the house. We have had so many accidents I lost count. After 12 weeks she got the hang of it, but it took us until 7/8 months to have her hold it for 2 hours (when awake). 

Take her out at least every 20 minutes in the first weeks really does help. 

Goodluck, but remember she is a baby that just need a lot of love and pampering in the first weeks.


----------



## Huggytree (Apr 21, 2020)

Ty for all the advice

Today I put more effort into it. It was warmer out and had both V’s outside for hours. Puppy was peeing extra so when we were inside there were no pee accidents. When I left and had kids watch her she did poop once in the house. 1 accident today vs 10 the day before. Pretty good improvement. 

She has been dry for 2 nights in a row now too. I get up at 1:30 am for a quick pee break. Every week I plan to add 30-60 mins to the pee break until she can go all night dry. It worked well with my last dog. Hope to be sleeping all night in 1.5 months


----------

